# Top-Cargo World vertrauenswürdig?



## Unregistriert (27 Oktober 2009)

Ich möchte einen Privatkauf von einer Anbieterin in Schottland tätigen. Sie will die Transaktion über den Treuhänder Top-Cargo World abwickeln. Kennt jemand die Firma? Ist sie vertrauenswürdig? Da ich ein sehr teures Objektiv erwerben will, brauche ich mehr Sicherheit.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im Voraus!
ulrich-ernst


----------



## wahlhesse (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Top-Cargo World vertrauenswürdig?*

Google findet nix ausser einer Airline. Das sollte schon als erster Hinweis reichen 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Reducal (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Top-Cargo World vertrauenswürdig?*

Gerade weil man kaum was findet, wäre ich wiederum besonders vorsichtig und würde eher auf so eine "Auslands"-Abwicklung verzichten. Treuhänderische Scheinfirmen sind gern heute da und morgen mit den Überweisungen über alle Berge.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Top-Cargo World vertrauenswürdig?*

Also, einen Internetauftritt gibts: http://www.top-cargo-world.eu.tp. Als Chef fungiert ein [ edit] 

ulrich-ernst


----------



## bernhard (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Top-Cargo World vertrauenswürdig?*

Ein "Internetauftritt" bei *.tp

Das sagt alles.


----------



## webwatcher (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Top-Cargo World vertrauenswürdig?*

top-cargo-world.eu.tp 
Ein tolle Domain. registriert in Ost-Timor www.nic.tp / www.tld.tl 


> Timor-Leste (formerly East Timor) top-level domain
> We have stopped accepting new registrations for .tp domains.


Die Registrierung ist de facto völlig anonym und  damit Schrott
Kein seriöses Unternehmen setzt solche Domains  ein

"London, W9 3DZ 25 Claremont Road"  ist auch so eine   typische UK  Briefkastenadresse
http://www.google.de/#hl=de&q="Lond...3DZ,"+!25+Claremont+Road,"&fp=bd5a87b221b8eeb


----------



## wahlhesse (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Top-Cargo World vertrauenswürdig?*

Und die Internetadresse ist nur ein Frame.
Die Seite liegt hier:
.:::Better things are yet to come...
Dieser Hoster awardspace.biz bietet auch Freespace, und ebenfalls alles anonym.

Somit sollte die Frage soweit beantwortet sein 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## webwatcher (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Top-Cargo World vertrauenswürdig?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Als Chef fungiert ein [ edit]


Worauf sich diese Behauptung stützt ist unklar . Selbst wenn, für den angeblichen Namen gibt es keinen einzigen Treffer

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 10:53:53 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 10:50:45 ----------




wahlhesse schrieb:


> Google findet nix ausser einer Airline.


Wenn man "Top-Cargo World"   in Anführungszeichen setzt nur diesen Thread 

http://www.google.de/#hl=de&q="Top-Cargo+World"&meta=&aq=&oq=&fp=bd5a87b221b8eeb



			
				Top Cargo World  Phantasien schrieb:
			
		

> We are now one of the reputed World Shippers who has good contacts with all
> steamer liners, customs, seaport and airport authorities.


----------



## wahlhesse (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Top-Cargo World vertrauenswürdig?*

Vermutlich geht es um dieses:
Vorschussbetrug ? Wikipedia

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Teleton (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Top-Cargo World vertrauenswürdig?*

Verkauf aus England/Schottland + Escrowservice ist in mindestens 99% aller Fälle Betrug.
 Suchbegriff: Escrow Fraud
Meist machen sich die Anbieter nichtmals die Mühe individuelle Schreiben zu entwickeln. Wirf mal einen unterscheidungsfähigen Satz aus dem Schriftwechsel in eine Suchmaschine.
Dass neben Autos auch teure Uhren/Fotokameras/Musikinstrumente usw. betroffen sind war zu erwarten.

Nachtrag: Hier gibt es eine Sammelliste für gefälschte Escrows Treuhandservices
http://community.ebay.de/forum/ebay/thread.jspa?threadID=116591&start=6990&numResults=30

Wenn man einen Satzteil aus den FAQ als Suchbegriff verwendet stösst man auf viele andere "Treuhänder" die aber nur noch im Googlcache vorhanden sind.
FAQ-BLABLA


----------



## webwatcher (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Top-Cargo World vertrauenswürdig?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich möchte einen Privatkauf von einer Anbieterin in Schottland tätigen.


Wie ist denn der Kontakt zustande gekommen?


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Top-Cargo World vertrauenswürdig?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der Kontakt zustande gekommen?



Habe in einer Internet-Kleinanzeigen Börse aus Österreich das Objektiv entdeckt und die Besitzerin über das Kontaktformular angemailt. Ab dann haben wir mehrfach per Email Kontakt gehabt und sie hat schliesslich die Abwicklung über Top-Cargo vorgeschlagen.

Allen einen herzlichen Dank - ich denke ich habe Dank euch mehr als 1.000 € Verlust vermieden!!!

lg ulrich-ernst


----------



## Heiko (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Top-Cargo World vertrauenswürdig?*

Gerade bei optischen Geräten wäre ich sehr vorsichtig wenn der Garantiegeber sehr weit weg sitzt...


----------



## dvill (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Top-Cargo World vertrauenswürdig?*

Auch mal hier lesen: Vorschussbetrug ? Wikipedia


----------



## Eniac (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Top-Cargo World vertrauenswürdig?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Also, einen Internetauftritt gibts: top-cargo-world.eu.tp



Bekanntes Layout der Rumänenmafia, siehe Image Gallery - Escrow Fraud Prevention


Alles weitere hier: AutoSec Sicherheit beim Autokauf


Eniac


----------

